# Aquapod Modification?



## Docszoo (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a 12 gallon aquapod, which is set up very nicely. I like the "all-in-one" thing.
I have known of a couple of modifications for this aquarium type for reef aquariums. But I seem to have difficulty finding ones that are geared more toward freshwater, and even more difficulty for a planted freshwater aquarium.

I currently use all of the stock items it came with (sponge tower, bio-balls, ceramic cylinders, activated carbon, the stock pump, and the flexable tubing. They all work great. But maybe there are ways to make it better? Or should I just leave it as it is? I have read that people like to swiitch the pump with this: http://www.marinedepot.com/Maxi_Jet...ds-Instant_Ocean-AS1111-FIPHFF-AS1115-vi.html

I have my heater and the CO2 dispensor (mini-elite filter) on the side with the fish.

Just curious if anyone had suggestions for it


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

All maxi jet are the best I had ever use(I had try so many different brand) as I can not stand any little sound produced from these things. Although I don't know what is an aquapod, but I kind of know the all in one kind but That 900 are too much for your 12 gallon for sure try Maxi jet 400 for that size.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had an Aquapod 12 gallon, it was a great low-light (only used one bulb) and low maintenance tank.

Armedbiggiet - The MJ900 is the one he wants, this isn't an additional powerhead, but rather the main pump for the all in one filter. I used a MJ900, and noticed a slight increase in flow, but a noticable decrease in temp. 

A little tip, try moving the heater to the pump chamber. Also, before I got rid of mine I was planning on pulling the bio-balls and replacing with some form of better bio media, as the tank seemed under-filtered. 
If you really want to do something wild DIY-wise, check out the lighting section of Nano-reef.com, There are some great LED projects threads there.


----------



## addicted2reefin (Oct 2, 2009)

If u need any help with modding an aquapod, shoot me a pm. i have mine pretty decked out but its for a reef tank. Im sure they could be applied to freshwater tho. If u want to make a good surface skimmer. Get a cover to a cassete tape, yes i said cassette. Cut some teeth in it, and glue it over the top overflow. Also put a piece over the bottom inlet. 
I used a mj900 in mine, great pump. 
make sure to keep it well topped off or you will have some surface agitation.


----------

